# Custom rat saddle



## MULE SKINNER (Oct 3, 2018)

Here's an old road bike seat I recovered for a future "rat" project.I love funky colors and paisley print.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2018)

That would be the cats meow for the Chicago annual Nude Bike Ride!   



https://www.timeout.com/chicago/world-naked-bike-ride-guide


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Oct 3, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That would be the cats meow for the Chicago annual Nude Bike Ride!   View attachment 878225
> 
> https://www.timeout.com/chicago/world-naked-bike-ride-guide



Right on.I don't ride nude but it is kinda sexy...


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 19, 2018)

Pretty sweet nice job , be very cool on rusty rat bike !


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 27, 2018)

Love it.  Reminds me of Austin Powers.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

Did a staple gun work?


----------

